
Show HN: Fireflies - octosphere
https://martijnbrekelmans.com/generative-art/fireflies/fireflies.html
======
gus_massa
Are the path random? Does a firefly see the other fireflies? Can I select the
color of the background or the fireflies? (Perhaps also density, and path
length.)

